# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  >>الـظـلـيـمـة<< لرادودين أباذر ومرتضى الحلواجي .. (( للأستمـاع والتحميـل ))

## My tears

أصدار 
>> الـظـلـيـمـة <<
*لرادودين* 
*أباذر ومرتضى الحلواجي 
للأستمـاع والتحميـل 
**||
||
||
||
*******
****
**
**
المقطع الظليمة 
أستماع / تحميل

دمعت اعيوني 
أستماع / تحميل

يدلالي على الغالي 
أستماع / تحميل

بعد عيني
أستماع / تحميل

ليش عفتوني
أستماع / تحميل

صوت بكربله 
أستماع / تحميل

الله اكبر 
أستماع / تحميل

لثارات الحسين
أستماع / تحميل

ايتامك 
أستماع / تحميل

ياماي
أستماع / تحميل

اصحى واسمع
أستماع / تحميل

الوداع
أستماع / تحميل

خويه يحسين
أستماع / تحميل

نســـألكــم الدعـــاء
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه اختي* 
*موفقه لكل خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## My tears

الله يعافيك أخوي القلب المرح .. 
ومأجور إن شاء الله ..

----------


## دلوعه

الله يعطيج العافيه..وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وماجورين جميعا

----------


## My tears

الله يعافيچ خيه دلوعه .. 
وتسلمي على التعقيب .. 
وما ننحرم من هالتواجد إن شاء الله .. 
ومثـابه يارب ..

----------


## ابو فاضل

My tears بارك الله فيك وماقدراقول لك الاالله يوفقك vbmenu_register("postmenu_136633", true);

----------


## My tears

ويوفقك خيوو أبو فاضل  :rolleyes:  .. 
الله يعطيك العافية .. 
وتسلم على التعقيب .. 
وما ننحرم من تواجـدك يـارب .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## goodhamody

مشووووووووووووووووره ومثابه انشاء الله

----------


## My tears

الظاهر جوعـان .. أكلت حرف الكـاف  :bigsmile:  ..
العفوو goodhamody ..

----------


## الحبيب

مشكووووووور
بس ممكن تنزلها بصيغة 
mp3لاني بنزلها على الجوال
تكون اوضح بصيغةmp3

----------


## My tears

اعتذر أخي الكريم الحبيب عن عـدم تلبيـة طلبـك  :embarrest:   .. 
لأني لا أملكـها بضيغـة Mp3  :rolleyes:   ..
نخدمـك بشـي ثـانـي إن شاء الله  :amuse:  .. 
وشكراً لك على التواجد والتعقيب .. 
وما ننحرم منـك .. 
والله يعطيك العافية ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا   لمجهودك الطيب  دمتي بسلام

----------


## نور علي

الف شكر دمعتي على النقل الرائع

الله لايحرمنا من تواجدك

اختك ,,, ام علي

----------


## My tears

*.. ملكة سبأ .. أم علي ..*
*قواكـم الله ..* 
*ويسلم تواجدكـم وتعقيبكـم  ..* 
*والله يعطيكم العافية ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## ابن الاكرف

مشكوووووووووورة اختي على الاصدار الرووووووووووعة 

لاباذر و مرتضى الحلواجي 


تحياتيــ ..

----------


## My tears

*أخي الكريم الحبيب ..* 
*قريبــاً بإذن الله سوف أدرج الظليمة بصيغـة Mp3  ..* 

*قواك الله أخي الكريم ابن الأكرف ..* 
*ويسلم تواجدك وتعقيبك ..* 
*وما ننحرم منك إن شاء الله  ..*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكــم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*>> الظليمة <<*
*بصيغـة*
*..* *Mp3* ..

*الظليمة**
دمعت عيوني
يدلالي على الغالي
بعد عيني

ليش عفتوني
صوت إبكربله
الله أكبر

لثارات الحسين
أيتامك
يا ماي
إصحى وإسمع

الوداع
خويه يحسين

.. نسـألكـم الدعـاء ..*

----------


## bawsel

أختااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
الله يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## My tears

*الله يعافيك ويخليك يارب  ..* 
*تسلم bawsel على التعقيب .. والتواجد الدائم  ..*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه على وضع الاصدار الرائع ..

جزاك الله الف خير ..

بنتظار المزيد ان شاء الله 

كل المودة

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*الله يعافيك .. شكراً لك خيوو على التعقيب ..*
*وما ننحرم من تواجدك  ..* 


*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------

